# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  التجسس على الزوج.. لا تشعلي النار!

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل يجوز للزوجة التجسس على زوجها الذي لاحظت عليه بعض الشبه كأن يدخل غرفة أخرى للحديث في الهاتف أو ترى عنده ما يريبها فهل يحق لها التجسس على جواله مثلا أو التفتيش في أغراضه؟

وبعض الزوجات بمجرد أن تلحظ تغيرا طفيفا على زوجها, تبيح لنفسها التفتيش في كل أغراضه بلا رحمه ولا هوادة!

قال الله تعالى: "يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا..."
قال مجاهد في قوله: ( وَلا تَجَسَّسُوا ) قال: خذوا ما ظهر لكم ودعوا ما ستر الله.
وقال قتادة: هل تدرون ما التجسس أو التجسيس؟ هو أن تتبع، أو تبتغي عيب أخيك لتطلع على سرّه.
وعن أبي قلابة قال: حدث عمر ابن الخطاب أن أبا محجن الثقفي يشرب الخمر مع أصحاب له في بيته، فانطلق عمر حتى دخل عليه، فإذا ليس عنده إلا رجل، فقال أبو محجن: إن هذا لا يحل لك ! قد نهاك الله عن التجسس، فخرج عمر وتركه.

وورد في فتح القدير 
التجسس : البحث عما ينكتم عنك من عيوب المسلمين وعوراتهم ، نهاهم الله سبحانه عن البحث عن معايب الناس ومثالبهم .
 وقيل : إن التجسس بالجيم هو البحث ، ومنه قيل : رجل جاسوس : إذا كان يبحث عن الأمور.

وعن زيد بن وهب قال: أتى ابن مسعود, فقيل له: هذا فلان تقطر لحيته خمرا!
فقال رضي الله عنه: إنا قد نهينا عن التجسس, ولكن إن يظهر لنا منه شيء نأخذه منه!

وفي صحيح البخاري: "إياكم والظن؛ فإن الظن أكذب الحديث"

وسئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله عن رجل يضع التسجيل في الهاتف لأهل بيته فقال: 
رأيي في هذا أنه من التجسس ولا يجوز لأحدٍ أن يتجسس على أحد ؛ لأنه ليس لنا إلا الظاهر ولو ذهبنا نتجسس على الناس لتعبنا تعباً عظيماً في طريق التجسس وتعبت ضمائرنا فيما نسمع ونرى . 
وإذا كان الله تعالى يقول ( ولا تجسسوا ) بعد قوله ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيراً من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولا تجسسوا ) . 

فيا أيتها الزوجة الحكيمة,,
إن رابك من زوجك شيء دعي عنك وسواس التجسس ولا تشعلي النار في البيت, بل كوني له خير ناصحة وسلي الله له الهداية ولا تنسي تذكرته -دون همز ولا لمز- بالدار الآخرة وإعناته على البر والتقوى.

----------


## جمانة انس

لن تستطيع امراة تظن ان وضع زوجها في وضع غير طبيعي ان تهمل الامر 
هذا خلاف طبيعة المراة ومطالبة  لنا بمحال
-------------------
لكن هنا تظهر مهارة المراة و حنكتها وحكمتها في التعامل مع الوضع
----------------------
اول شيء ان تتوجه الى الله طالبة العون والهداية والتيسير لفهم الا مر و حل المشكلة وتكثر من الدعاء و الر جاء و هذا امر له اثر عجيب
-----------------------
ثانيا -ان تضع في بالها انها مهما كان الامر فلن تقع بمخالفة شرعية 
لان ذلك سيحرمها العناية الخا صة التي تطلبها من الله
--------------------
ثالثا -ان تستعمل الحكمة في تفهم الحالة التي تتخوفها على زوجها
-----------------------------------
رابعا - بعد تفهم الحالة تتصرف بحكمة على حسب الحالة
-----------------------------------
و ان كنت اعلم ان كلامي ربما كان مثاليا...
و يصعب تطبيقه...
لكن لو  علمنا اننا بالحكمة والذكاء و الهدوء 
سنصل  بهذه المعاني الى ما لانصل له بالتسرع و الغضب و العشوائية و العدوانية والمشاجرات 
...... ربما هذا سيخفف عنا ويساعدنا على التر فق في حل المشكلات..بل التفنن..و الابداع...
و من استعانت بالله اعانها الله...
(اياك نعبد و اياك نستعين)

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> لكن لو علمنا اننا بالحكمة والذكاء و الهدوء


أصبتــي نعم هذه بدايه الأنطلاقه 
لاحرمتم الأجر أختي التوحيد وجمانه

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكما أخواتي الكريمات




> لن تستطيع امراة تظن ان وضع زوجها في وضع غير طبيعي ان تهمل الامر 
> هذا خلاف طبيعة المراة ومطالبة لنا بمحال


الله عز وجل لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها, وليس في أوامره ما يخالف طبيعة المرأة ولا الرجل, وهو القائل جل وعلا: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا...} [الحجرات/12] 
وقال تعالى: {إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ} [النور/51]
فعدم التجسس على زوجها ليس فيه مخالفة لطبيعتها, ولن يفيدها التجسس أو تفتيش أغراضه بشيء, وإنما يحسن النصح بالرفق واللين والكلمة طيبة.

----------


## جمانة انس

> بارك الله فيكما أخواتي الكريمات
> الله عز وجل لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها, وليس في أوامره ما يخالف طبيعة المرأة ولا الرجل, وهو القائل جل وعلا: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا...} [الحجرات/12] 
> وقال تعالى: {إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ} [النور/51]
> فعدم التجسس على زوجها ليس فيه مخالفة لطبيعتها, ولن يفيدها التجسس أو تفتيش أغراضه بشيء, وإنما يحسن النصح بالرفق واللين والكلمة طيبة.


جزاك الله خيرا
فما اروع النصح بالر فق و اللين
و ما اعظم اثر الكلمة الطيبة
ولا شك ان مو قف المؤمنة امام اوامر الله :(سمعنا واطعنا) وهوالفلاح الاكمل
(ويسلوا تسليما) و هو الا يمان و الا مان و الهناء
لكن ما هو التجسس المذمو م الخاطىء..
و كيف تكون متابعة احوال الزوج و تفقد اطواره الذي هو من حسن التبعل
فهل غض الطرف محمود حتى تقع الكوارث
و خصو صية الحياة الزوجية تحتم التعمق في متا بعة كثير من الدقائق
الست مسؤولة في بيت زوجي راعية ومسؤولة عن رعيتي
كيف اسأل عن ما لا اعر فه
ما هو التجسس المذمو م
ما الذي لا يدخل في التجسس المذموم 
و على سبيل المثال هل اهمل اولادي لو رايت تغيرا في ابنتي او ولدي 
و اغض الطرف حتى يحصل المحظور 
الست راعية في بيت زو جي و مسؤلة عن رعيتي من زوج وولد
لكن الذكاء
الحكمة
التفنن بعلاج المشاكل
مستعينة بالله
مستلهمة الر شد منه
عارفة لحدودي الشر عية
و الا مر نظر يا سهل
لكن تطبيقيا صعب بدون معونة الله
اللهم سهل بعونك لنا كل خير
و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لكن ما هو التجسس المذمو م الخاطىء..
> و كيف تكون متابعة احوال الزوج و تفقد اطواره الذي هو من حسن التبعل
> فهل غض الطرف محمود حتى تقع الكوارث
> و خصو صية الحياة الزوجية تحتم التعمق في متا بعة كثير من الدقائق
> الست مسؤولة في بيت زوجي راعية ومسؤولة عن رعيتي


نعم أحسن لله إليك 
التجسس المذموم يكون بتفتيش أغراض الزوج دون علمه كالتفتيش في ملابسه أو جواله في غير وجوده, بنية تتبع العورات, أما ما يحدث بينهما من اطلاع تلقائي غير مقصود على بعض الأمور فلا يدخل في التجسس, وإن رابها من زوجها شيء وكثرت القرائن فالنصح والأمر بالمعروف. 
ولا خير من الصراحة هنا؛ كأن تقول له: رأيت كذا أو سمعتك تقول كذا ثم تتبع ذلك بنصح طيب وبأسلوب هين لين فوالله للكلمة الطيبة أثر عجيب على القلوب.

أما متابعة أحوال الزوج وتفقد أطواره بنية حسن التبعل فلعله يكون بالتقرب إليه أكثر فتتعرف عل كل ما يحب وتبقى بجانبه أطول فترة تستطيعها وتشاركه كل اهتماماته, فتجلس إلى جواره مثلا أثناء تصفحه للإنترنت بنية المشاركة الطيبة والتعاون على الخير وليس بنية المراقبة.

يكون بزرع أو تنمية حب الله ومراقبته جل وعلا في نفسه, والنصح المتواصل بالمشاركة في سماع المحاضرات النافعة وما يقوي الإيمان مع كثرة الدعاء له.
يكون أيضا بسؤاله الدائم عن أحواله وعن مشكلاته ومساعدته في حل كل ما يستعصي عليه.

نعم أخيتي العزيزة
نحن مسؤولات بلا شك عن أزواجنا وعن بيوتنا, ولكن ما يؤسف بحق أن بعض الزوجات تظن أن هذا النكاح قد أباح لها ما لم يبحه الشرع لأحد غيرها, فتجدينها تفتش بلا توقف كل أغراض الزوج وتبحث هنا وهناك, وتذهب لتحصي أمواله وكم أنفق وكم تبقى معه وتقارن هل ما أنفق يساوي ما أحضره لهم في البيت أم هناك ما تم إنفاقه بدون علمها, ولسان حالها: هذا زوجـــي وأنا حرة!!!
فهذا تصور فاسد منها والزواج لا يبيح لها أبدا سوء الظن وتتبع العورات إلى هذا الحد المؤلم.
وهنا يأتي -كما تفضلت- دور المرأة الحكيمة التي تجمع بين الحفاظ على زوجها وبيتها والوقوف عند حدود الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> و على سبيل المثال هل اهمل اولادي لو رايت تغيرا في ابنتي او ولدي 
> و اغض الطرف حتى يحصل المحظور


لا شك أن التعامل مع الأولاد يختلف عن التعامل مع الزوج اختلافا كبيرا
فالزوج هو القيم على الزوجة وله من الاحترام ما ليس لأحد غيره ولا شك أن مثلك لا يخفى عليه حق لزوج ولا داعي للخوض في هذا الأمر.
لكن أمر التجسس على الأبناء يمكن تجنبه بالتربية الحسنة المتينة من البداية, ثم تجنيبهم الفتن ما استطعنا, فلا يوضع مثلا الحاسب في غرفتهم, بل يبقى في مكان يراه الجميع, ولا يترك الأبناء طوال اليوم ثم تأتي الأم لتفتش أغراضهم للاطمئنان على حالهم!
بل يحسن بها أن تتابعهم خلال اليوم وتجلس معهم وتناقشهم في جميع أمورهم, وكما قيل: (لاعبه سبعا وأدبه سبعا وصاحبه سبعا)
فإن ربَّت الأم ابنتها وابنها على مراقبة الله وغرست في نفوسهم وقلوبهم الغضة محبة الله وخشيته في السر والعلن, فلن تحتاج -إن شاء الله- إلا لمتابعة أحوالهم فقط, كما أن إشعارهم بالثقة يزرع فيهم تحمل المسؤولية ويجنبنا التجسس والتحري بإذن الله.
فإن رابك من ابنتك شيء, فالأولى أن تذهبي إليها وتجلسي معها جلسة ترفرف عليها أجنحة المحبة والحنان وتتحدثي معها في أمور شتى ثم تناقشيها بمودة بعد إعطائها الأمان فيما رابك منها, والتعريض خير من التصريح هنا, والله أسأل لنا جميعا ولكل المسلمات العون والسداد على ما نحن مؤتمنات عليه.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

جزاكِ الله خيراً أستاذتَنا المفضالة ، وباركَ الله فيكِ ، وأجزلَ لكِ الأجرَ والمثوبة ..

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتب الله أجركِ أختي الحبيبة على ما قدمتِ
وحفظ الله بيوتنا وبيوت المسلمين من كل مكروه وكائد

----------


## صفيه

جزاكن الله خير اخياتي 
نسأل الله ان يرشدنا لما ينفعنا بديننا ودنيانا

----------

